# Swing Arm Heat Press Top Platen Height Adjustment Help



## superdecalbros (Aug 17, 2020)

Hello all, I need some help. I recently purchased this swing arm heat press from US Cutter. 



https://www.uscutter.com/common/images/products/large/Digital-Swing-Arm-Heat-Press-3805B.jpg


The gap between both top and bottom platens are is about half of what is displayed in the photo. 



Is there a way to adjust this gap? I can not even fit a heat transfer pillow and shirt.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Loosen the black thumbscrew on the side of the pillar and use the top thumbscrew to raise or lower the platen, then re-tighten the side thumbscree.


----------



## superdecalbros (Aug 17, 2020)

Thank you for the info! I will take a look at that!


----------

